# 200 gallon rimless glass thickness



## sl7rips (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm geting ready to build a 36x36x36 cube aquArium and I was wondering what glass thickness would be ok...


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

That really depends on what you consider acceptable safety factors and deflection. I think 12mm (1/2 inch) would be minimum. 
3 feet is a very deep tank and IMO you are asking for trouble no matter what thickness you use. I'd very much recommend a welded angle iron rim top and bottom.


----------



## sl7rips (Apr 18, 2011)

Would it just be safer to step it down to a 32x32x32 witch would make it 142 gallons


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

36" high demands 3/4" IMHO. 1/2" should not exceed 26"


----------



## sl7rips (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks time to go get glass prices.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Atleast 3/4 inch. I still think a rim should be used, glass and silicone are strong but the weight and pressure could eventually lead to failure. I know all to well. Was once lifting a 3000 glass piece with a crane at work, it was a insulated piece, silicone failed from weight and piece sheared off. Got us scared, which was a good thing because a week later the crane snapped and 6000 lbs fell 3 feet from us where normal we would be standing a week before. Moral of the story, be careful, sometimes things don't work as expected.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

36" deep? How long are your arms?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Chunkanese said:


> I know all to well. Was once lifting a 3000 glass piece with a crane at work, it was a insulated piece, silicone failed from weight and piece sheared off. Got us scared, which was a good thing because a week later the crane snapped and 6000 lbs fell 3 feet from us where normal we would be standing a week before.


Wow, you were all lucky!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Chunkanese said:
> 
> 
> > I know all to well. Was once lifting a 3000 glass piece with a crane at work, it was a insulated piece, silicone failed from weight and piece sheared off. Got us scared, which was a good thing because a week later the crane snapped and 6000 lbs fell 3 feet from us where normal we would be standing a week before.
> ...


Yep it was me and my 2 friends, very lucky. We were pretty angry about the situation as they used faulty gear knowingly without telling us. Plant got closed down a month later, talk about karma. :thumb:

Sorry dont mean to hijack. Thats a good point, 36 inches deep, might need a scuba mask when your trying to catch a fish! 

What type of fish do you plan on housing in this, just out of curiousity?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

My 110 is 30" tall. Not sure how thick the glass is, but it's pretty hefty. Probably leaning towards 3/4". And it is VERY hard for me to remove rocks or do much work in the tank. Especially since I am only 5'6".


----------



## Cunados (Apr 13, 2011)

My 150g is 30" tall and I HATE working on the bottom of the tank. I'm 6'2" and it's a PITA. Last tank I'll ever own that's this deep.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

My tank is 70cm deep and is not easy to do stuff at bottom of the tank


----------

